

Scalable Web Architectures: Common Patterns and Approaches - wave
http://www.slideshare.net/techdude/scalable-web-architectures-common-patterns-and-approaches

======
mikeryan
Does anyone know if this presentation is on video or podcast somewhere?
Couldn't find it on Youtube.

